# ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+



## sjoback (Feb 3, 2002)

Just wanted to give a bit of info on changing the ATF on a 09A 5 speed tiptronic transmission. The 09A is different from the 01M, in that there is no longer any separation of the final drive and the transmission. All parts now share the same fluid, you no long have to buy gear oil for the final drive. The following is not a step by step, but just some information to go along with the Bentley procedure.
If you are looking for the filler plug, here are some shots. The drain plug is the big one on the bottom. I think it’s a 15/16, I didn’t have a metric that size. I would guess 24mm? Too lazy to convert.
















Unlike the 01M 4 speed automatic, it seems that it is not easily possible to change the oil screen (filter). The Bentley manual does not give any mention to the filter whatsover. The design of the 09A places the valve bodies at the front of the transmission, rather than underneath like the 01M. The 01M filter is easily accessible from the underside of the transmission, by removing the pan. The 09A, however, does not have the filter with the valve bodies, and I am actually not sure of the exact location. Judging from the parts display screen at a VW dealer, the filter is roughly behind the torque converter inside the casing. I had already purchased the filter, and then realized that changing it was hopeless unless I removed the trans. Now I could be wrong about all of this, but this is my take on it. Below are some pics of the filter, in case people are curious. It is apparently a fine metal mesh that is used to filter.
















Ok, on to the fluid change. According to the Bentley manual, there is a procedure, which calls for draining the fluid, dumping in approx 2.5l, and then checking the fluid level at a specified temperature (By the way measuring block 002 is used for the 09A trans temperature). BE SURE TO GET THE RIGHT FLUID. Most part shops will try to give you the fluid for the 01M trans, so be sure to get G052990A2 for the tiptronic trans. It looks like traditional trans fluid (cherry cough syrup) in color. Oh and a funnel like something below will do the trick.
















Having performed the procedure as close to the manual as possible, I can tell you that THIS DID NOT WORK FOR ME. I managed to drain the fluid without jacking up the car, which was nice. I used a 7.5 Qt pan, and the drained fluid filled up a good amount of the pan. I unfortunately did not measure exactly, but it appears that roughly 3.5l was drained from the trans. So, when going to fill up the transmission, I decided to pour in 3l. Did that, got the trans up to temp, and pulled the check plug. Quite a bit of fluid drained out, I would guess somewhere around .5l (surprise). So anyway I sealed the trans up and took her for a drive. I HIGHLY RECOMMEND YOU DO NOT DO THIS. The trans shifted ok, but it sounded like the differential did not have quite enough oil. Here's a poor shot of the old oil below. It looked kinda like chocolate syrup. The drainplug (magnetic) actually did not have a whole lot of metal on it. Changing at 30k, some of them chipped, with a few 1hr drives at 100+ did not seem to screw up the fluid that bad. It looks like 40k would have been ok for me, but I don’t have any actual oil analysis to back that up, so my comments really don’t mean sh*t.








I drove about .5 mile like this. Hopefully nothing broke. So, I quickly went back and dumped in another liter. This seemed to do the trick, getting rid of all the horrible noises and such. I added a little more after this, just to top it off, after all, more is better than less. What could it hurt, eh?








oh ok nevermind. Anyway, it looks like roughly 3.5l - 4l should be used. I cannot be certain, so I would recommend simply measuring how much fluid comes out and replace that (very technical). Well of course only do this if your trans has not been leaking fluid profusely. So, for those who are going to do this, I would recommend replacing the red sealing cap, because it would likely break when you try to remove it. If you are slick, then go ahead and save it. But most likely it will be a little delicate from the heat. So, I would say, get the cap for sure and also the drain plug washer. The black plug should be ok, and simply pull off. It might be a little stuck. If you really want to do the fluid procedure, you should get the check plug with washer too (I don’t see the point of this). The part numbers are listed below. 
G052990A2 Tiptronic Trans Fluid
N90414201 Trans fluid level check plug
09A325429 Trans Filter (good luck changing it)
001409069D Drain plug washer
01M321435B Red trans filler cap
01M321432A Back trans filler plug








So, to recap, I used about 3.5-4l of fluid (actually I personally used about 4.2l). If anyone decides to change the fluid, post how much exactly you get out, I am curious. According to a technical paper on http://erwin.volkswagen.de, the fluid change is approx 5l, and the trans fits about 2.5l using the fluid check access, and I actually drained out about 3.5l . So.. there are some conflicting numbers there. Below is a pic from the screen of the technical paper. The actual document is sealed media, which won't let you copy or even do a screenshot of.








Finally, I would recommend going to Auburn VW http://www.1stvwparts.com/ for buying the parts. They sell at 20% over cost, which is cheaper than IMPEX (http://www.vwparts.com). Not all parts can be looked up on the 1stvwparts site, but if you put the parts numbers you need in the comments section, they will help you out. You can always call them too. For example, list price on the trans fluid is somewhere around $30, IMPEX is $25, and 1stvwparts is 20.74.

Oh and btw, don’t forget to use the VAG tool to initiate basic settings with the transmission and throttle for smooth shifting. It really does make a big difference, especially if you have cleared any codes or made any changes.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=847221
If you’re bored, go to my friends site, btw. He is an attention wh*re and loves new hits. He is also hosting my pics for me.
http://www.reverendsgarage.net
fin
edit:corrected trans info at top


_Modified by sjoback at 7:02 AM 1-24-2004_


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (sjoback)*

Hmmmm... You poured in 3L. Ran the engine to the required temp (using Vag-com). Did you circulate the fluid first by shifting the tranny into each gear for about 5 seconds each before pulling the check plug? Skipping this step, the fluid level is not accurate.


----------



## sjoback (Feb 3, 2002)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (Cadenza_7o)*

yep, ran the motor, shifted around. went through all of the gears, did it twice actually, to make sure the fluid circulated. very strange.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (sjoback)*

Strange that your tranny was low on fluid when you followed the instruction.
When mine was done, 2.6L was drained. This included the residual fluid in the pan and old filter. Bentley instructions said to use 3L for drain & refill WITHOUT mentioning anything about dropping the pan & filter. I ended up using 3.1L or 0.5L more that was drained. This is for a tranny that hasn't been serviced for 50,000 miles. The tranny has worked fine about 1000 miles now, which includes a 600-mile trip. I should check the level again. 
BTW, did you drop & clean the oil pan? You said there wasn't much metal shavings attached to the drain plug. I didn't have much on it either till I saw the pan.


----------



## sjoback (Feb 3, 2002)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (Cadenza_7o)*

yours sounds more normal, but then again, you have the 4speed auto right?
the tiptronic 5 speed auto does not have a pan like the 4 speed. The "pan" is facing the front of the car, standing upright. notice where the fill port is. The pan can be removed, but it is not the same, where junk is settling with the 4 speed. and there is no filter there


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (sjoback)*

Thanks for the clarification. I can see how it's different and more difficult to drop the pan compared to my 4-speed auto.


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (sjoback)*

Just curious... Doesn't VW say that the Tip is a "sealed" system and the tranny fluid is lifetime? I thought I read/heard this. Although that is prob based on a grandma driving it and no mods.
I'd like to do this as well at around 35-40K but I don't think I'll be brave and do it myself based on the questionable amounts. Will a VW dealer even do this upon request?
If it is indeed considered "lifetime" or "non-serviceable" and you change the fluid yourself couldn't they consider it warranty voiding?

* Edit * Just read the other thread (http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1064342) but some of my questions above still apply 



_Modified by Jetta_1.8Tip at 12:37 PM 11-4-2003_


----------



## sjoback (Feb 3, 2002)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

yeah, its considered sealed, although with the Eurovan you are supposed to change the fluid.
if you want to be safe with the "amounts" just put back what you take out. can't be any safer than that.
If you take it to a dealer they will charge you a bunch o money I'm sure, and most likely won't do it.
and yes, the warranty is something to consider when doing this. If you want to make sure they never know, be sure to reuse the black plug on the fill hole of the trans. It is dabbed with white paint. I made the mistake of replacing mine. oops.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (sjoback)*

Technically speaking, no transmission is really "sealed". 
Most have a vent to allow pressure escape as the tranny heats up and the fluid expands. Otherwise, the pressure would blow the seals and damage the electronics. And of course, there has to be a way to "drain and fill" the ATF.


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (sjoback)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sjoback* »_If you want to make sure they never know, be sure to reuse the black plug on the fill hole of the trans. It is dabbed with white paint. I made the mistake of replacing mine. oops.

good ol' white out should do the trick







, they'll never know


----------



## sjoback (Feb 3, 2002)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (DaFabolous2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaFabolous2.0* »_
good ol' white out should do the trick







, they'll never know









yeah, thats what I figured


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (sjoback)*

lol


----------



## Onearmedmidget (May 3, 2002)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (sjoback)*

Hey look at that picture with the torque rating, 258lbs of torque so Is this the final rating of the 5 speed tiptronic so that all rumours can be laid to rest?


----------



## sjoback (Feb 3, 2002)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (Onearmedmidget)*

I suppose you could say that. The screen shot is from the vw self study program 232. I think this number has been floated around before.


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (sjoback)*

Sorry to hijack
Here is a topic that may be interesting to MK4 Tip Owners
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1108097


----------



## okanagan45 (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (sjoback)*

Thanks for the posting, very informative. I've always changed tranny fluid after a few years of ownership, 30K-40K miles, sounds right to me also. Two of my previous automatics had over 300,000 kms (200,000+mi) and trouble free.
But the difficult access to the filter, and no pan to precipitate filings makes me wonder if more frequent changes are a wiser choice, and ignore the filter as long as possible.
edit: for poor English, gee you would think after 40 years, ah, never-mind it's fixed.


_Modified by okanagan45 at 8:31 PM 12-20-2003_


----------



## sjoback (Feb 3, 2002)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (okanagan45)*


_Quote, originally posted by *okanagan45* »_Thanks for the posting, very informative. I've always changed tranny fluid after a few years of ownership, 30K-40K miles, sounds right to me also. Two of my previous automatics had over 300,000 kms (200,000+mi) and trouble free.
But the difficult access to the filter, and no pan to precipitate filings makes me wonder if more changes are a wise choice, and ignore the filter as long as possible.

yeah that's what I'm going with. more changes, and not worry about the filter. It's metal mesh, so I wouldn't worry about it too much, and as I mentioned, not going to be changed unless you drop the trans. I am going to change my fluid again at 40k, so that I have a good fluid flush. I'll wait another 30k after that.
the drainplug is magnetic, though I would feel better being able to clean a pan out like the 4spd auto folk.
edit: I noticed that above I mentioned I changed my fluid at 30k, actually the intial change was at 35k, for those who care.


_Modified by sjoback at 9:32 PM 12-20-2003_


----------



## okanagan45 (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (sjoback)*

I just priced a new electric pump (250 gph) for $35. Couldn't we just disconnect the transmission lines and use quick connect fittings to extend the tubing and flush it out with the pump? I mentioned this on another thread but this thread is more specific to my transmission, and it needed a lift to the top.


----------



## sjoback (Feb 3, 2002)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (okanagan45)*

well, I just answered your post in the other thread








but yeah, basically, there are no trans lines we can use to flush out the fluid. The trans cooler bolts to the trans, with no actual "lines" for us to access. The only "lines" running in and out of the trans cooler are for the coolant. Our car doesn't have an external trans cooler (with lines we can tap into) like some others.
Maybe we could take the trans cooler off, and hook up a hose to that connection? But I don't know how much good that would do. Plus the hassle.
Like I said in the other thread, try just changing your fluid twice, should be good enough. I am going to change my fluid again at 40k (5k after my first change of 4L).


----------



## okanagan45 (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (sjoback)*

Okay, thanks man, 
I guess it's the partial drain and repeat method as I've done with previous cars. It works well no doubt because I never had transmission troubles ever in my 25 years of driving automatics.


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (okanagan45)*

Good thread man!!!!BTW "Sealed for life" in VW terms means;Do not service!!!This trans is designed to last until the warranty has expired,and then you can easily buy a replacment for $8,000.00. Is'nt that nice??Thank you VW for the planned obsolesence!! Atleast they are made by AISIN right??Japanese make excellent trannys!


----------



## okanagan45 (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (Holy Piston)*

I'm not aware our transmissions are made by "Aisin" I always thought they are made by Jatco also from Japanese manufacture. Do you know something we don't? Do tell.


----------



## coolvdub (Feb 19, 2000)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (okanagan45)*

Yeah our 5 speed Tips are made by Jatco. I have dowmloaded the literature from the Erwin site and the report that goes back to the manufacturer lists Jatco.
Don


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (coolvdub)*

VAG has recently switched supplier from Jatco to Aisin-Warner for its tiptronic-equipped cars.


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (Cadenza_7o)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cadenza_7o* »_VAG has recently switched supplier from Jatco to Aisin-Warner for its tiptronic-equipped cars. 

Really? That's interesting... Is this just for the Beetle S 6sp Tip or the Passat Tip? Or have they switched the 09A Jetta/Golf version too?


----------



## sjoback (Feb 3, 2002)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (Cadenza_7o)*

yeah, fill us in on this one...


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (sjoback)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sjoback* »_yeah, fill us in on this one...

check the 2nd page of this pdf file: http://www.aisin.co.jp/english...w.pdf
The Touareg, New Beetle Cabriolet and Audi TT 6-spd auto trans will be from Aisin. The list is not complete so I'm not sure about the other models with 5-sp tips and regular autos. 
EDIT: Link corrected.


_Modified by Cadenza_7o at 12:41 AM 12-30-2003_


----------



## sjoback (Feb 3, 2002)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (Cadenza_7o)*

i dont think the link is correct.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (sjoback)*

Sorry, the link is corrected...
http://www.aisin.co.jp/english...w.pdf


----------



## sjoback (Feb 3, 2002)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (sjoback)*

*Update:* Ordered some more fluid from Auburn VW to do a second flush. I will be at around 5k miles since my last change, and I figure this should keep the fluid pretty clean for the next 30k miles.
So my schedule has become: 1st change @35k miles, then @40k miles. After that, I'm going to follow the same schedule, change @70k, then again @ 75k.
This seems to me to be a reasonable schedule, and I plan on using 4L of fluid at each change from now on. When I change the fluid in the next couple weeks I will post some pics if there is anything interesting.


----------



## Le_Loup (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (sjoback)*

sjoback,
Thanks for the great writeup. I will doing a drain and refill on my Tiptronic fluid later this summer. 
I was wondering...do we also need to drain and refill the differential gear oil? I was wondering if our cars have to have this replaced every once in a while also. If we do, any suggestion of what type and brand of fluid is needed? TIA.


----------



## sjoback (Feb 3, 2002)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (Le_Loup)*

hey glad it helps. if you take a look at the first few lines of the original post, I mention that the 09A uses the same fluid for final drive and transmission. 
You *do not* need to deal with two types of oil, like the 4spd auto transmissions do. Just stick with the G052990A2, and you will be all set.


----------



## Le_Loup (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (sjoback)*

sjoback,
Oopss...sorry, I didn't read those first few lines cuz I was concentrating more on the nice pix ya posted. I will be ordering a bunch of 1 L bottles of the G052990A2 fluid to attempt this change in a few months time. Thanks again.


----------



## sjoback (Feb 3, 2002)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (Le_Loup)*

*Update:*
Ok I did my change as planned. I got about 3.3L of fluid out of this drain, which was less than I expected. hmm. oh well. anyway, poured 4L back in and the trans seemed to like it.
Fluid was a little dirty, but not too bad. I think the second change was definately worth it.
I think I will revise my fluid change schedule a bit, now that I am planning to get re-chipped. Probably change the fluid again in 20-25k.
*BTW:* Here is an interesting thread to read about the different auto trans from VW and cooling, specifically, comments made by *KwokTTQ* further down the page. LINK


----------



## okanagan45 (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (sjoback)*

I refer to this thread so often that it deserves a bump


----------



## Le_Loup (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (sjoback)*

sjoback,
I just called my local VW dealership, they told me a different part number for the Tiptronic ATF. The part number is: G052 171 A2
I wonder if this is just a new part number cuz the part number differs from the one you refer to in yer How To.
Comments anyone?


----------



## sjoback (Feb 3, 2002)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (Le_Loup)*

yeah I've seen that part number on vwparts.com. I looked it up before but I can't remember where I came across it.
Maybe it was in my service manual somewhere?.... nah...
Hmm... can't remember where. I'll take a look again at my service manual when I get home. 
Anyway, the part number I list is the one given for an 02 tiptronic (jatco) in the Bentley service manual
edit: too much rep...


_Modified by sjoback at 11:12 PM 4-9-2004_


----------



## Le_Loup (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (sjoback)*

Thanks for the reply sjoback! I wonder if I should just buy this new part number or just stick with your specified part number. Either way, I need to buy some Tiptronic ATF.


----------



## sjoback (Feb 3, 2002)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (Le_Loup)*

sorry, im not finding anything.
just check if you have an 09a transmission, it should also have another code with it, probably eef (mine is eyp). you should have a code on the top of the trans casing. 09a is the first series of digits. if it is an 09a, I would go with g052990a2, as that is what the bentley specifies.
if you want to try the other stuff, go for it, but it is more expensive. might want to check and see if it even resembles the g052990a2 fluid (red color).


----------



## 69523 (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (sjoback)*

i think that fluid G052171A2 is for the O1V tiptronic transmission. 01-99


----------



## Le_Loup (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (sjoback)*

sjoback,
Thanks for your efforts and researching it for me. I have not crawled underneath my car yet to take a look at the transmission housing yet. I will go with your advice and get the G052990A2. If your experiences have proven no problems with this ATF, then I will just stick with what you and the Bentley manual so state.
baomo,
I didn't know that there was a Tiptronic transmission for the 99-01 model years. Maybe that is for the Passat and not for the Golf/Jetta?


----------



## sjoback (Feb 3, 2002)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (Le_Loup)*

actually, those transmission codes are visible from the top, if you want to check... just to the left and down from the air box. gotta look carefully though.
Since you do have an 02, I think the g052990a2 is the right stuff. I know its the right stuff for mine, and has been working great.


----------



## Le_Loup (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (sjoback)*

Okay, I just went out to my Jetta and popped open the hood. I found the transmission top housing just like ya said. It says on the housing:
09A 911 023
S114-875 12V
Hitachi Made in Japan
46/01C
I dunno what all the other numbers mean...but it looks like I have a 09A transmission. So I will be ordering the G052990A2 stuff. Thanks again for all yer help, sjoback.


----------



## 69523 (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (Le_Loup)*

yea the O1V was the passat 4 motion tiptronic.
since you have 09A i would use G052990A2 like sjoback mentioned. for future reference another place you can find the trans code is on a sticker in the trunk under the carpet on the fuel pump acess door.


----------



## sjoback (Feb 3, 2002)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (Le_Loup)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Le_Loup* »_Okay, I just went out to my Jetta and popped open the hood. I found the transmission top housing just like ya said. It says on the housing:
09A 911 023
S114-875 12V
Hitachi Made in Japan
46/01C


I think thats actually the number for the starter. The trans number is part of the aluminum casting, its not on a label. but anyway, sounds like you have an 09a, since that starter probably matches with the trans.
If you can, measure how much fluid you drain, and let us know. My guess is somewhere around 3.2l +/- .2


----------



## Le_Loup (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (sjoback)*

sjoback,
Oh man, do I feel like an idiot...yes, that number I gave previously was the starter...
Okay, went back out to my car and popped the hood AND the trunk...
The transmission code is on the steel housing and the numbers show up in raised steel letters. It is part number 09A 321 105 EEF (the EEF shows up in the trunk underneath the carpeting like baomo said). Hopefully this is the correct number now.
I will probably take my car in to an independent mechanic. I will ask them to try and give me an estimate on how much fluid drains out. I am planning on just buying 5 liters of the ATF. Hopefully, that's enuff for the drain and fill.
Thanks, all.


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

Interesting idea, we may never get it but we can try
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1340550


----------



## Kodiak Kidd (May 12, 2004)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

OK...Dump question !!!
I drained my ATF fluid and verified my tranny is an 09a. I'm going to get the G052990a2 fluid, but I'm unsure were to check the fluid level at once I refill.
Probably should mention that I have the Tiptronic...
Thanks


_Modified by Kodiak Kidd at 9:21 PM 5-11-2004_


----------



## sjoback (Feb 3, 2002)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (Kodiak Kidd)*

well if you notice in my comments, I had a hard time with determining the correct fill level with the procedure outlined by the manual.
the procedure let me fill about 2.5l, when I really needed about 3.5l
you should be able to put in about 3.5-4.5 safely.
if its making bad noises, you probably put too little in


----------



## Kodiak Kidd (May 12, 2004)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (sjoback)*

I contacted the dealer and they show G052162A2 fluid for the tip. 
Its less expensive than the G052990A2 fluid.
Think they are quoting the wrong type?
Thanks.


----------



## Kodiak Kidd (May 12, 2004)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (Kodiak Kidd)*

Found a couple of things out from the dealership mechanic.
1) G052162A2 is what they put in the tranny when a customer complains about the cost (The price is about $15/Liter). It supposedly doesn't last as long ???
2) G052990A2 only shows up on the parts screen when they search for "torque" as in torque converter. Otheriwse, G052162A2 is the fluid that shows on the main tranny parts listing.
Ended up getting the correct fluid ($28/liter) since I need the car NOW...


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

Bumping a good topic so it doesn't get lost again


----------



## Spooled_AWP (May 29, 2004)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

ahh there are the pictures i was looking for...or part of them...
looks to be on page # 37-69 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by Spooled_AWP at 12:32 AM 7-7-2004_


----------



## samc (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (Spooled_AWP)*

Can someone or first poster please redo the how-to with working pictures?
I didn't get a chance to save it. I'll host pics, send to [email protected]
Thanks.


----------



## 69523 (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (samc)*

pictures are working for me?


----------



## Keiller (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (sjoback)*

Sjoback, where is the tansmission level check plug? Some of the pictures you posted show up as red x for me. I am opening them on a separate browser. Thanks.


----------



## Keiller (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (sjoback)*

I took my 2004 Jetta TDI with 5 spd Tiptronic transmission to the local foreign auto mechanic. I had refilled the transmission with fluid after I had accidently drained it. I didn't save the old fluid, but had an idea about how much was drained. As it turns out I overestimated by over a liter. The mechanic removed the green torx drain bolt from the bottom of the transmission and let the transmission drain until it quit. Then he reinstalled the torx bolt. It was that simple. The torx bolt drains a tube that runs up into the transmission to a full level point. Once the fluid is warm, it will drain out this tube until it is at the full level. The only problem I see is that I can't tell how low the fluid is if none drains out when this bolt is removed. 
Also, in talking with the mechanic, he isn't impressed with these long life fluids for the German cars. 


_Modified by Keiller at 11:56 AM 8-26-2004_


----------



## leannemarie (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (sjoback)*

maybe a stupid Q: are these instructions on changing the transmission fluid for a automatic jetta 1.8T 2000


----------



## coolvdub (Feb 19, 2000)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (leannemarie)*

No, this is for the 5 speed Tiptronic automatic trans. I believe yours is an 01M 4 speed automatic.


----------



## CRD99 (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (coolvdub)*

OK so my Jetta is the first auto transmission car I've owned. Obviously I need to be doing some tranny fluid changes. I've changed countless differentials and manual transmissions but never an automatic. 
The basic procedure seems to be....
Pull red cover off of fill plug. 
Pull out the black fill plug. 
Use a 24mm wrench to remove the drain plug and drain out the fluid (approx 3.5L)
Use a new gasket on the drain plug and replace. 
Fill the transmission and check the level after starting. 
Run it through the gears until the same fluid removed is replaced in the transmission. 
Replace the fill plug and red cap. 
Is this correct? I don't want to end up causing problems when filling the transmission. 
Thanks!


----------



## coolvdub (Feb 19, 2000)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (CRD99)*

Basicaly you are correct, just make sure you get the proper fluid. What I have done to make sure I replace the proper amount of fluid, is to drain into a clean container and then pour the old fluid back into the empty bottles to make sure what was drained equals what was put back in during the refill.


----------



## samc (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (coolvdub)*

My friend, a guy whos going to help me change my fluid and filter, insists i get the tranny seal also. Anyone have a part number for this?
edit: sorry, my car is an 02 j 1.8t with the tiptronic trans.


_Modified by samc at 2:09 PM 10-13-2004_


----------



## coolvdub (Feb 19, 2000)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (samc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *samc* »_My friend, a guy whos going to help me change my fluid and filter, insists i get the tranny seal also. Anyone have a part number for this?

If you are talking about a transverse Tiptronic, you can't change the filter without a major teardown of the trans. As far as seals, when draining and refilling there are no seals per se to be replaced, you can however replace the crush washer on the drain and inspection level plugs. Now if you aren't talking about the Tip then all bets are off


----------



## manasteel (Jun 16, 2002)

hey sjoback thanks for all the good info and pics and everything. It's greatly appreciated. keep up the good work. I'm gonna try to tackle this real soon. pm sent


----------



## SnoozerGTI (Mar 16, 2004)

Great stuff. I have an '04 GTI. Does the ATF change work for my model?


----------



## RoBeRt_68 (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: (SnoozerGTI)*

great help







time to change mine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SnoozerGTI (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (okanagan45)*

_Modified by SnoozerGTI at 5:44 PM 7-25-2005_


----------



## Deadman (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (sjoback)*

Could someone please fix the pictures in the fluid change DIY?? This would make this so much better, and easier to follow.
Much appreciated.


----------



## W_Jetta (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (Deadman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Deadman* »_Could someone please fix the pictures in the fluid change DIY?? This would make this so much better, and easier to follow.
Much appreciated.

yea we need pictures working
is it really hard to change ATF fluid?
i thinking to do myself


----------



## Krisbg (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (W_Jetta)*

Hi 
I found this materials and I am wondering is that a true. 
















According this information there is no need to change ATF.
If anyone want I can sent this files.
My Golf is above 200 000 km. and till now I did not change ATF.


----------



## PJA021.8t (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (Krisbg)*

Here is your answer.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## Blau Twagen (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (sjoback)*

I have a fluid extractor (hand pump style) that sucks the fluid out through the fill port. I just bought an 04 Jetta GLS wagon with the Tip with 40k on the clock and would like to use this device on it.
A) Can I use it?
B) I would like to use synthetic ATF in the Jetta, can I?
Thanks for any advice.
(Go to http://www.griotsgarage.com if you aren't sure what I am talking about in regards to the extractor)


----------



## cleetus1098 (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (Blau Twagen)*

I have the same wagon. It's almost easier to just drain and refil. I have used my pump on the filling though to simplify things. Everyone who mentions anything about this transmission says to use the specified fluid. I found it really cheap at TDIparts.com


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (cleetus1098)*

BUMP for this thread. I have searched so long to find this information for m TIP and i'm finally here. THANK YOU


----------



## cruiser68 (Nov 3, 2007)

Question. The VW stealership I check says the tranny fluid for the 09A is 46 bucks. Is there an aftermarket fluid that can be used? Also, where do you fill the fluid? Can't see the pictures on the initial post.


----------



## coolvdub (Feb 19, 2000)

*Re: (cruiser68)*

Yes you can use Mercon V. I have been using it for 78k miles with no problems. Here is a link to show you where the fill plug is on your transmission assuming we are talking about a transverse 09A Tiptronic transmission.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3490560


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (coolvdub)*

The tranny fluid on a triptronic smells like fermeldahyde from all the detergents in it. I wouldnt reccomend using mercon v (even though its synthetic fluid like the vw stuff) but if its worked for you without any issues than maybe its worth spending the 3.99/qt for mercon v over the 23.00/qt for the vw stuff.


----------



## coolvdub (Feb 19, 2000)

*Re: (Slimjimmn)*

Why wouldn't you recommend it? I used the OEM fluid for the entire life of my original trans, and it still failed at 200k miles. Don't get me wrong, I got my monies worth from the original trans. But if I can run a substantially cheaper fluid and obtain the same results, then why not do it? I have over 280k miles on the car now and the used tranny I put in had 25k on it when I purchased it, so by my book I have 105k miles on the used tranny, with absolutely no issues like the original that started having issues at 45k miles and I was out of warranty before the first year of ownership due to being a long distance commuter. In my book I have had better success with the Mercon V and frequent changes than I did the OEM "Lifetime" fluid which I started changing at 90k miles.


----------



## JoshRambo (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (coolvdub)*

From Reading this I gather I HAVE to have or have access to a VAG COM in order to change out the fluid. Am I right?


----------



## carlosabh (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: (coolvdub)*

How did you do to change the first time the complete amount of fluid (7 liters) from OEM fluid to Mercon V?


----------



## coolvdub (Feb 19, 2000)

*Re: (carlosabh)*

I did several changes of the fluid over a month or two so the fluid was completely changed over to the Mercon V. But I suppose if you wanted to make sure you changed it all out at once you could find the appropriate pressure tap on the transmission and do it that way.


----------



## coolvdub (Feb 19, 2000)

*Re: (JoshRambo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JoshRambo* »_From Reading this I gather I HAVE to have or have access to a VAG COM in order to change out the fluid. Am I right?

It makes things much easier, but I suppose if you were the McGyver type you could devise an alternative method to accomplish the same thing. Some people have suggested using an infrared heat gun to check the temperature of the fluid, it may or may not work. The thing with VAG-COM is it gets the reading directly from the temperature sensor in the transmission and therefore is probably the easiest and most accurate method.


----------



## FlyBy (May 27, 2004)

*Re: (coolvdub)*

I just bought my fiance a 2003 1.8T with the triptronic, is there any way to re-host the images from this thread? The car has 95k, so I want to change the fluid.


----------



## b0g (Apr 4, 2007)

Anyone got these pics so i can put it up perm on dubdiy.net?


----------



## jjbowden (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (sjoback)*

The pictures don't show in your post. Have they been removed or is there another link to get to the photos showing the filler tube?


----------



## slybabyk (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm also looking for the pictures as well. My husband is willing to do the tranny fluid change for me, but pictures + words always works so much better!


----------



## wowie81 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: (slybabyk)*

Pics Pllllleeeeaaassee!


----------



## Balomo41 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (sjoback)*

can you e mail me a shot of where to check for ATF lever? the pictures you posted don't apear to work.
PM me at [email protected]
Thanks


----------



## 2ks (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (sjoback)*

Where are you pictures? I can't view them, just read your how too. Is it just my PC?


----------



## DubDaddy49 (Mar 26, 2009)

can anyone give me the details on the oil pan and filter


----------



## DubDaddy49 (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## truancy143 (Nov 15, 2009)

Does anyone know if I can use Pentosin on the 5 speed auto or is it strictly for the 4 speed auto?


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

just for 4 speed.


----------



## topquarkpc (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (sjoback)*

http://www.koperformance.com
sells G052990A2 ATF fluid for $11.56 per bottle (1 liter)...
but sells G052162A2 ATF fluid for $16,16 per bottle (1liter)...









is that too good to be true?



_Modified by topquarkpc at 8:56 AM 11-16-2009_


----------



## topquarkpc (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (topquarkpc)*

ok...i'm reading and finding out that members here have moved onto Mobil 1 Full Syn ATF...???
glad that i didn't order any of OEM/equivalent stuff...
everyone ok with Mobil 1 ATF?


----------



## ktm250 (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (Cadenza_7o)*

Did my fluid change and drained out 3L so that's what I put back in.


----------



## GrantVR6 (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (ktm250)*

Any Chance of Getting some pics?
Looking to do this in the next week. Is mobil 1 ok? anything better to use that would give me quicker response or more solid shifting?
How would you drop the pan? Good idea or bad idea?


----------



## GrantVR6 (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (GrantVR6)*

bump


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Just to add to the amount removed from my wife's Jetta...just over 4.5L. I put back 3.5L and the car seems ok but thinking I should dump the last .5L to get it close to what came out.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4855126


----------



## GrantVR6 (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VDoubleUVR6)*

mine drained a Gallon bucket to the rim. but it also sat on blocks for a few weeks. Also did another change about 50 miles after and the fluid looked black still, Only 2.5L came out that time but it had been driven a bunch and was still warm. I plan on doing another change at 1000 milles in hopes to get the last of that nasty fluid out.
All together spent about $80 on fluid and like $20 on parts.


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Are you using the OEM ATF or aftermarket ATF from a local parts store?


----------



## GrantVR6 (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VDoubleUVR6)*

Mobile 1 Full Synthetic. Its like 8.99 a quart here in town
OEM stuff is a synthetic blend for like $20+ a quart. Some recomed Potension (spelling?) as a replacement that has worked ok. Also some have used the Mobile 1 Micron-v without issues.


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

*FV-QR*

And how much are you putting back in when you do the drain and fill service?


----------



## GrantVR6 (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VDoubleUVR6)*

just what i take out + a 1/2 a quart. well the first time anyway, now i do just what i take out or spill all over


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Hmm ok. Well I just spoke with my wife and I questioned her if she felt or heard anything different on her commute to work this morning and she said for the first 3 mins it made a faint sounds of whrring/grring and then went away. 
Tonight when she gets home I'm going to dump the last .5L I have into the trans which will the total to 4L but still a .5L short of what came out.


----------



## GrantVR6 (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VDoubleUVR6)*

well I certianly wouldn't short the tranny, more worse things can happen by not having enough then if you had a little too much.


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (GrantVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrantVR6* »_well I certianly wouldn't short the tranny, more worse things can happen by not having enough then if you had a little too much.


I hear ya...I also heard to much isn't good as the fluid could foam up and cause similar problems.
Well to report back my wife said both this morning and after work today (obviously motor/trans was outside temp when she started it up and got moving) she heard a whine/whhrring/ggrrring noise for the first 3-4 mins of her commute and then went away. I suppose its because it might be short of ATF and with the fluid warming up the noise went away...so I just added the last .5L I had for a total of 4L. 
I asked her again to take note tomorrow morning and after work to see if it still makes noise for the first few minutes and if so I'll stop at the dealer on the way home from work and grab another liter to add the missing .5L. Again what I removed was just a tad over 4.5L which is weird comapred to everyone elses findings.
I'll report back tomorrow hopefully with better news.
Edit: One thing that just came to mind...with winter temps I wonder if it'd be a smart idea to just add the last .5L to make sure things are back to what they were when I removed the fluid? Figure it would take longer for fluids to heat up and with colder weather things contract? I know on more then one occasion in the last few VW in my family I've had to add some coolant on the to the res bottle at the begining of the winter season to keep the coolant off. I think I'll play it safe and just pick up another liter tomorrow after work...I don't want to do any harm to the car (and hope that I haven't done any since) when I thought I was just doing preventative maintenance.

















_Modified by VDoubleUVR6 at 9:34 PM 4-19-2010_


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

*FV-QR*

One more update...I woke up early to water some lawn repair and decided I would take her car for a spin which lasted 8 minutes and it was normal and quiet...no whine/whrring/grring sound while everything was cold/outside temp. 
I still plan on going to the dealer after work and picking up another liter to add that last .5L that missing from the total amount I removed.


----------



## GrantVR6 (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VDoubleUVR6)*

I would. you should plan on doing multiple changes if the fluid looked like mine.








and the fuel filter, This is what came out of that.


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrantVR6* »_I would. you should plan on doing multiple changes if the fluid looked like mine.








and the fuel filter, This is what came out of that.










Yea not so dark...it was brown and definitely not pink like the new stuff.
I also did the fuel filter while I was at it but I didn't cut it open...I just drained it and then tossed it out.
I plan on doing the ATF change in 20k miles but at the rate my wife drives it'll take possible 3 or so years before that happens.
Edit: And the last update...I added another .5L yesterday after work for a total fill of 4.5L (exactly the amount that came out) and I spoke to my wife this morning and she said again the car sounded and felt normal. 


_Modified by VDoubleUVR6 at 9:18 AM 4-21-2010_


----------



## GrantVR6 (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VDoubleUVR6)*

didn't cut anything with the fuel filter, thats just what drained out the back side. Not good for fuel efficiency


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrantVR6* »_didn't cut anything with the fuel filter, thats just what drained out the back side. Not good for fuel efficiency


Oh wow...thats crazy!!! Yea when I pulled out the old filter it drained from both sides as I was working out of the car and the fuel was clean...not dark like yours.


----------



## tminus5 (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (sjoback)*

Earlier this year I bought my 02 MKIV/09A with 78k miles. An old lady owned it and I gaurantee the ATF has never been changed. It's running really well but Im beginning to wonder if I should do a flush. 
A buddy of mine is a tranmission mechanic and told me i shouldnt touch it if there's nothing wrong with it. I plan on keeping it though and think a little preventative maintenance could go a long way. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (tminus5)*

I also heard the same thing with a good amount of miles one shouldn't bother as it it could be worse with the new fluid.
My Dad and I drained and filled his 97 Passat GLX with the 01M trans at about 70k miles (I know its not the same as the ones questioned in this thread) but he was suspecting that it might have been low as it shifted odd on cold winter mornings. He was right as it was low...new fluid and filter and the car shifted better and no more issues in the following winter.
I guess it would be up to you to make the decision. I'm sure there have been others who've done it at the similar miles and probably been OK.


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (VDoubleUVR6)*

Year ago I change 3 times at 30k and yesterday 1 time at 40k 
Now I will change every 10k miles.
I use oem Febi fluid from this store http://www.rmeuropean.com/sear...90-A2
Free shipping if over 60$


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ (tminus5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tminus5* »_Earlier this year I bought my 02 MKIV/09A with 78k miles. An old lady owned it and I gaurantee the ATF has never been changed. It's running really well but Im beginning to wonder if I should do a flush. 
A buddy of mine is a tranmission mechanic and told me i shouldnt touch it if there's nothing wrong with it. I plan on keeping it though and think a little preventative maintenance could go a long way. 
Any thoughts?


just drain 
NO flush


----------



## GrantVR6 (Jan 15, 2007)

On my 3rd change to try to flush out the old fluid. Any idea how much fluid should be coming out everytime? Seems to be different so i never really know what to put back it. 

First change at 50k
4 quarts out -> 4.5 qu IN (cold sat for 3 weeks)
Second change at 51k
2.5qu out -> 3qu IN (warm)
Third change at 55k
2.4qu out -> 3qu IN (cold, sat overnight)

Some will say I have a leak but there is none. Maybe my next change 3L will com out and I'll put the same back in.


Been using Mobile 1 Full-Synthetic at like $8.70 a quart and I drive an hour to work everyday, No problems yet, seems to be working just like it was before the change, so i would say thats a good thing


----------



## FoVe (May 7, 2010)

bump to see if anyone can post up working pics...


----------



## JoePDub (Nov 5, 2011)

sjoback said:


> The drain plug is the big one on the bottom. I think it’s a 15/16, I didn’t have a metric that size. I would guess 24mm?



The plug is indeed 24mm.


----------



## cobracop (Nov 11, 2012)

how much fluid does the tranny hold if you drain it as well as the torque converter?


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

cobracop said:


> how much fluid does the tranny hold if you drain it as well as the torque converter?


 impossible to answer, as... 

#1 you cant "drain the converter" 
#2 While you have the pan off a certain amount of fluid will "drain back" from the converter. Every transmission will drain a slightly different amount based on how "tight" everything is. If the pump and other parts of the trans are "tight" then very little fluid will "drain back" from the converter, but if the pump and other trans parts are "loose" then more fluid will exit the converter making more fluid necessary to refill.


----------



## GrantVR6 (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm about to try another tranny fluid change. My Transmission is starting to shift pretty hard. 

Has anyone been able to get to the tranny filter without removing the entire transmission?


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

GrantVR6 said:


> I'm about to try another tranny fluid change. My Transmission is starting to shift pretty hard.
> 
> Has anyone been able to get to the tranny filter without removing the entire transmission?


No. It is impossible.


----------



## MatadoR32 (Jul 27, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Any chance anyone has the original pictures from the OP? Or maybe a link to another similarly detailed thread with pics? Thanks!


----------

